# 2005 GTO. Focal, Zuki, JL



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Ive been working on and off for quite awhile now and decided it was time to get serious with the GTO's stereo. 
Ive always been into Car Audio/Cars since I was a Kid. My first setup back in 1996-1997 was the Big three then. 
MB Quart, PPI, and JL Audio. No Pic's 
I still remember how loud 3 15W6's were. 
I did another big build back in 2002 when I was stationed in HI. 
I then got bit by the HorsePower Bug for a couple years and now I'm trying to do both.


CAR:

2005 Pontiac GTO




















GEAR
Headunit: Eclipse 6620
Front Stage: Focal Utopia 165W's
Rear Stage: None
Amplifier: Zuki Class D 5 Channel (Big Mother "F"er)
Subwoofer: Two JL 10W7's
Still debating ported or sealed.
False floor for Sub enclosure




I started on the front door's with CLD Tiles from AlphaDamp.

I did about 50% coverage on the inside of the door after wiping it down with alcohol. 
Then I went on to cover below as you see it now. 
I might of used a little to much, but I think that was the Coor's Lights fault 


















With Just the CDL Tiles the doors have a much better solid "THUD" when they shut now.

I moved onto the MLV next.
I ordered 18 sqft of Luxury Liner Pro from Second Skin Audio. 
This stuff has got some weight to it. 
Im hanging it with some industrial Velcro and so far it's working awesome. 
I haven't had time to complete the drivers side door or even start on the Passenger side.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Looking good. I like the car and the wheels are BADASS!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Subscribed!


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

I like to Multi Task so I had multiple things going on at once.

While working on the doors I removed the rear seats and side panels and added more AlphaDamp to those area's also trying to conform to the 25% rule. I might need to go back in some area's.


















My Little Buddy Helping me out.



















I Also started on the Trunk.




































I need to do some more CLD Tiles in the spare tire well since the spare wont be going back in. 
My newest Mod to the Exterior of the car made it so that i only had a 50/50 chance that the 17" spare would fit.... IE the rears.

I did 14" 6 Piston Wilwood Brakes up front and 12.2" rears.


















Next on the list is to finish both front doors and start getting the trunk ready for the enclosure. Ill prob start a thread asking for help with a ported enclosure. 
I want to use the spare tire well as the bottom and have the sub's setup so i can hide them under a false floor. Rewiring the car front to back for new power wire is also on the list. I was lucky to get in on the 50% off sale when the DIYMA store was selling the 1/0 50' spools 1/2 off. I had 4 gauge before when I only had a Zuki Hybrid, but now with the Class D 5 Channel Im running out of output from the stock 140 amp Alternator. My Math puts the Class D consuming 159.4 amps at peak using the RMS wattage. 
Ill also me doing a Mechman 240 amp Alternator with a new XS Power D3400 as soon as Uncle Sam gives me my money back he borrowed. I figure I might as well use it.

Hopefully I can get some more finished this weekend.

Kyle


----------



## xXTX_ChallengerXx (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice ride. What kind of wheels you running?


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

xXTX_ChallengerXx said:


> Nice ride. What kind of wheels you running?


Thank you. 
The wheels are CCW SP500's 19X8.5" up front and a 19X10 out back. 
Tires: 245/35/19 & 275/30/19

Polished not chrome. I have a Love hate relationship with them. I love the way they look, but hate to polish them LOL 

Kyle


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

I feel your pain on the wheels brother. Install looks great.

Shane


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

ssmith100 said:


> I feel your pain on the wheels brother. Install looks great.
> 
> Shane


I saw you bought SW's 300. Love that thing man. When I'm done with the stereo it's time to go with a set of twins or a big single like in my Old TA. I miss the sound of a large framed 88 spooling


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

The big Brown truck brought me #1 of 2 10W7's


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Man the build is looking good. I love that color on the goats. I was looking at one very similar to that when I bought my car.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks man. I love that color also. To me it just pops. I'm wanting a truck for my daily driver now. I'm wanting this color also. Ford makes the Raptor in this color and I think it's what I'm going to go with.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Beautiful Goat man. I miss my '05 like crazy. Here was my install (I'm now a Zuki convert too).

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2487916/2005-pontiac-gto/


----------



## hotzie (Oct 28, 2012)

subd. very sexy ride man , nice clean install.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

rockytophigh said:


> Beautiful Goat man. I miss my '05 like crazy. Here was my install (I'm now a Zuki convert too).
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2487916/2005-pontiac-gto/


Thanks man. What happened? Why did you get rid of it?


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Im sure My UPS Man LOVES me. My 2nd 10W7 showed up yesterday and now this little box of goodies today 










Getting Closer.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Looking good so far, interested to see how you build the box


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

DeanE10 said:


> Looking good so far, interested to see how you build the box


Going to use the whole spare tire well and raise the floor up quite a bit. The single Zuki amp will be mounted to the metal frame that protects the gas tank. The trunk was never to big anyways so I didn't use it much anyways. Ill keep some room for a couple small bags to fit for when I'm in the power Tour. I need to be done by the end of May for the Hot Rod Power Tour.

Kyle


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Love the car! Looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

NA$TY-TA said:


> Thanks man. What happened? Why did you get rid of it?


It just sat all the time as I was on the road so much with work. I only drove it 2-3 times a month. I regret letting her go now....amazing cars.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice GTO! The wheels go very nicely with it. Looking forward to the rest of the build.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice GTO man, love the brakes


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I've been waiting for this build! Can't wait to see what you come up with Kyle. And the GTO is SICK!!!!!!!! Subscribing so I can keep up with how things progress. As always just let me know if you need anything.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

I need to pick up some packing peanuts and some more fiberglass mat. I'm shooting for 3.2 cuft and still figuring out port size with what I have to work with as far as length. I'm thinking 30hz.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

I swear me and my UPS man are going to be best friends. I've got enough 1/0 now to do everything. Now just waiting on an order from US Composites so I can start on the box.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Good call going with US Composites. They're my #1 choice for resin by a LONG SHOT.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

They make great stuff. I bought a bunch of packing peanuts today. I've got the Rodeo tomorrow and work Sunday. I've got Monday off so ill start on little stuff for the box and start on the amp rack. I need to find some aluminum rod local and get to cutting it to length and polishing it.


----------



## cyrusthevirus23 (Feb 16, 2013)

those wheels really match well with the blue


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

cyrusthevirus23 said:


> those wheels really match well with the blue



Thank you. I love them. To me a set of wheels that actually FIT a vehicle make all the difference. Still at work now. Hopefully I'll get a couple hours to work on the car tomorrow with me being off work.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

I was able to finish up the MLV on both doors yesterday. I also put some more CDL tiles on the door skin's.

As soon as my box gets here from US Composites I can start on the trunk.
Hopefully tomorrow I can pull the old 4 gauge wire and run the new 1/0.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Those doors gained a good 10-12lbs each after all that treatment. Should be NICE!!


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> Those doors gained a good 10-12lbs each after all that treatment. Should be NICE!!


Yeah the doors have that Lexus/Cadillac thud now. US Composites sent me my tracking number. Should be here Friday.


----------



## Redakuma (Jul 20, 2012)

looking good subscribed


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Beautiful car! I always loved those GTOs. I like where this build is going, too.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

mSaLL150 said:


> Beautiful car! I always loved those GTOs. I like where this build is going, too.


That's such a satisfying thud isn't it? I love it every time I shut the doors on my little Scion. Sounds like the doors of a nice Benz shutting. Then I look around and remember it's just an xB. Fail!!!  LOL!



NA$TY-TA said:


> Yeah the doors have that Lexus/Cadillac thud now. US Composites sent me my tracking number. Should be here Friday.


Where in the hell have you been???? Good to see you posting on here. Shoot me a text some time so we can catch up man!


----------



## Robert (Jul 23, 2006)

Subscribed. Did I miss this on ls1gto?


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Robert said:


> Subscribed. Did I miss this on ls1gto?


No I haven't posted this up over there yet. I've been meaning to, just haven't had the time lately. I can reply here with my phone. 

Learned the hard way about the airbag light and battery connected with removing the passenger seat trying to run the new 1/0 power wire. Now I need to go to the dealership when I'm done and have the. Reset the code.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Doh!


----------



## xXTX_ChallengerXx (Oct 8, 2012)

There should be a way to reset it without taking it to the stealership. I could do it in my Titan and my challenger. I would check the GTO forum and see if you can figure out a work around before I paid them to do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Well I came out if work yesterday morning and she fired up and died in 2 sec and Just cranked. No fire. Fuel pump primed every time. Security lights staying on, and SES light is on. Tried leaving the battery Meg off for a couple hours. Nothing finally did this......










Kyle


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

What???? No bueno! Keep us updated as to what the fix is for it.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Will do. Hopefully I'll know here in the next couple of hours.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

what color blue is that exactly?


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Horsemanwill said:


> what color blue is that exactly?


Impulse Blue Metallic


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i likey


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you. She needs some TLC when I'm done with this build. Maybe before if I can make some time. Time to busy out the polisher.

Ordered some more parts today. Hopefully be here by next week. All I need is more time in my day now LOL


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

She's fine and back at the house. Had more stuff from Parts express show up friday and another big box dues on Tuesday. I cant wait. Stoked about this one.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Progress pics needed!!


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

lookin great!


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Two of the three boxes I've been waiting for showed up today. 
The 3rd will be here tomorrow. 

Box #1









Box #2









The final big piece shows up tomorrow and ill be ready to get to work.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok so this box showed up today. 









Dang thing put out almost as much amperage at idle as my old
alt did at peak











Now My problem. I Didn't open boxes 1&2 yesterday. I did today and this is what I found. 






































I tested the battery and its sitting at 12.97V. I contacted Mechman and they said its my choice if I want to make a claim with FedEx....
I'm just not sure if I should and what kind of hassle it would be and how much it would set me back with my plans. 

Comments, suggestions, words of wisdom??

Kyle


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

NA$ty,

That would drive me crazy. I'd only be able to keep it if the battery is going to not be seen. The decal on my XS battery was hosed up but you can't see it. It still drives me crazy though.

Shane


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

I called at lunch time to FedEx and they did say yes the shipper had to make the claim. So I called and left a message. I'm going to try them again now as your right. It's going to drive me nuts and I didn't pay $260 for a new battery for it to look used.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Well FedEx said since the battery was still useable they weren't going to pay to replace the whole thing. So I'm getting $100 back for it. I'll find a way to hide it I guess. Ill just use that $$ for the $600 in new rear tires the Goat needs. 

Ran into another problem that Mechman is taking care of already. The Alternators mounts were off by a 1/2". Ended up with a Corvette Alt so there making things right. Even paid for return and shipping back to me. It should be here Friday and ill wire up my Big 3 and install the new Alt and XS Power battery. 

Started working in my Amp rack also. I just need to find some hallow 1" Aluminum stock and find carpet that matches the GTO's trunk. 

Kyle


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Ready for some updates. Sorry to hear about battery.

Shane


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Got my tracking number for the new Alt. be here Friday. I know what I'm doing Friday after work


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Damn nice build, too bad you cant make our show... Would love to check it out.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

I wish I could make it also, But Power Tour is a blast for a week straight. Maybe the next one.

Kyle


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

ssmith100 said:


> NA$ty,
> 
> That would drive me crazy. I'd only be able to keep it if the battery is going to not be seen. The decal on my XS battery was hosed up but you can't see it. It still drives me crazy though.
> 
> Shane




Shane,

I didn't see this the first time you posted this because I mostly post from my iPhone. Is that a cover XS makes? I may look into that depending on how mine sits under the hood. Did you go straight thru XS for that?

Kyle


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

NA$TY-TA said:


> Well FedEx said since the battery was still useable they weren't going to pay to replace the whole thing. So I'm getting $100 back for it. I'll find a way to hide it I guess. Ill just use that $$ for the $600 in new rear tires the Goat needs.
> 
> Ran into another problem that Mechman is taking care of already. The Alternators mounts were off by a 1/2". Ended up with a Corvette Alt so there making things right. Even paid for return and shipping back to me. It should be here Friday and ill wire up my Big 3 and install the new Alt and XS Power battery.
> 
> ...


Ummm, no. That's horseshit. They damaged the item and then need to replace it, period.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Too bad about the battery, but that is a beautiful looking car.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Kyle,

Go over to Crutchfields website. They have all the different type of covers they make for the batteries. Yours is in a tough spot though. I feel the same way as Quality, they should have replaced it or the vendor should have. 

Shane


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Alright I had some spare time between my sons soccer game and family time to get the Big 3 done and install my new Mechman 240amp Alternator. 

I started off by soldering each terminal and tech flexing each run of 0/1 gauge wire



















I fused the new positive wire from the Alt to the Battery










I redid the positive to the fuse block under the hood. (Don't worry I put a piece of heat shrink over the stock boot that's cut in this pic)










Redid the stock grounds off the battery and the wire to the starter. Soldered and heat shrinked. 
Wire loom will go over them. 










All the 0/1 finished and easy to go in. 










Out with the Old, in with the new


















Mechman 240amp Alternator. 





























Now with the Alternator I'm using the standard 2 pin connector and in that lies the problem..... It's PCM controlled..... So out it came and back to mechman for a 4 pin conversion and something special. Hopefully I'll have it back Thursday or Friday of next week and back in and then I'll post what we did 

No pic's but got the frame for the start of my sub box cut and getting ready to glass some this weekend. It's getting closer. Running out of time... Hot Rod Power Tour is about 6 weeks out and I need it done for that. 


Kyle


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Keep up the good work Kyle! The wiring under the hood looks nice and clean man.


----------



## rjtapp (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a 2006 brazen orange gto that I put a system in. I ran the pioneer premier prs720's in the front and a sundown sa12 in a sealed box. I ran it with a kicker zx700.5 and I think you will find that the gto's don't have any rattles. At least mine didn't. The I bridged the amp to the premiers so about 130 watts per and not one rattle. I only deadend the door under the panel. The lock rod was the only source of a rattle only once in a while.

Good luck with your build.
Ps, the bass has no problems getting through the trunk either. I left the factory subs in the rear deck and still had a lot of good hard hitting bass. I mean punch you in the chest bass. The trunk being so small works to your advantage. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

I had no problem getting bass thru the rear deck with the stock subs in place before. Had one single 8W7 back there before. I can see them being gone helping a little, but I'm sure it will be no problem now with Two 10W7's. 

Started the frame for the box yesterday, but got side tracked. Putting a new Transmission in the goat at the same time LOL  
Multitasking at its best lol.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Well I started on the sub box. Cut the spare tire support brace out and taped it up. 










Built the frame and centered it. 



















Started on my first layer. 


















While that was drying I started pulling the transmission in the Goat. Swapping it out for a built unit and a bigger Stall. Going from a 2800 to a 380-4000. That should really wake it up. 

The next day I did the 2nd layer. 











I'm going to try and get another layer on tonight and work on the amp rack. I still need to find some carpet that matches the GTO's trunk. 

Kyle.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Are you using an external regulator on your alt? Why didnt the factory wiring to PCM work?


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

edouble101 said:


> Are you using an external regulator on your alt? Why didnt the factory wiring to PCM work?


The PCM Commands 13.6V after initial start and thats IT. So that wont work for me.

Yes going external control. Should have 14.7V after.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

You getting a Trans cooler as well? With that stall it'll get fairly hot driving around town with all that slippage. I have a 2500 in my Trans and even with a factory cooler they told me to get another external one. They're fairly cheap too.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

pocket5s said:


> You getting a Trans cooler as well? With that stall it'll get fairly hot driving around town with all that slippage. I have a 2500 in my Trans and even with a factory cooler they told me to get another external one. They're fairly cheap too.


There's a 2800 in there now. Im running all new lines and ditching the stock cooler. Im running a Derale fan cooled unit. 12.750" X 9.375" X 4.313" Not cheap and should get the job done.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

NA$TY-TA said:


> The PCM Commands 13.6V after initial start and thats IT. So that wont work for me.
> 
> Yes going external control. Should have 14.7V after.


I had a similar issue. I thought that an external regulator would be a good fix. After 8-10 months I ruined my D3400 with my external regulator set at 14.4v. The problem with external regulators is that a fully charged and well maintained battery can not withstand that high of a constant voltage. The alt is commanded to run 100% all the time with an external regulator. This has a lot to do with why most vehicles run at 13.8v or lower after warm-up. You run the risk of shortening your battery life just like I did. 

Just my two cents for what it is worth. I now use a 270a Ohio Generator alt controlled by the vehicle's PCM. When their is a high current draw I might see 14.8v spikes (PCM trying to correct for massive current draw) dropping no lower that 13.8v. Normal driving around is 14.0-13.8v.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

edouble101 said:


> I had a similar issue. I thought that an external regulator would be a good fix. After 8-10 months I ruined my D3400 with my external regulator set at 14.4v. The problem with external regulators is that a fully charged and well maintained battery can not withstand that high of a constant voltage. The alt is commanded to run 100% all the time with an external regulator. This has a lot to do with why most vehicles run at 13.8v or lower after warm-up. You run the risk of shortening your battery life just like I did.
> 
> Just my two cents for what it is worth. I now use a 270a Ohio Generator alt controlled by the vehicle's PCM. When their is a high current draw I might see 14.8v spikes (PCM trying to correct for massive current draw) dropping no lower that 13.8v. Normal driving around is 14.0-13.8v.


Good to Know. I Have a Mechman 240A unit and will be using there AVBM II.








So after you saying that ill set it at 14.2 or so and see how she goes. It can be adjusted all the way to 19V 

What did XS Power say about the battery? They cover it? they told me dont go over 14.9V charging.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

NA$TY-TA said:


> Good to Know. I Have a Mechman 240A unit and will be using there AVBM II.
> 
> So after you saying that ill set it at 14.2 or so and see how she goes. It can be adjusted all the way to 19V
> 
> What did XS Power say about the battery? They cover it? they told me dont go over 14.9V charging.


This is a quote form Nathan at XS Power

_•It is very important that proper charging techniques be used when charging XS Power batteries. XS Power batteries are designed for use with the XS Power battery chargers with a MAXIMUM output voltage of 2.4 volts per cell (*14.4v for 12v* batteries and 19.2v for 16v batteries). AT NO TIME during charging should the battery be subjected to more than 2.4 volts per cell. Voltages above this will cause the battery to “gas” and once the oxygen is vented it cannot be restored._


Keep in mind this is on a charger (less than 6 amps) not your alternator (270 amps). Personally, from my experience, I wouldn't set the regulator any higher than 14v. If it was a competition vehicle doing "burps" that would be different.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah I read that on the battery about the 2.4V. I have there charger. Looks like ill set it to 14.2V to start and I think I should be fine. 

Did they cover the battery under warranty or no?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I didn't ask. It isn't their fault. 

Have fun with that car man. I love GTO's :beerchug:


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks man. Thanks for the heads up. 


Just finished my 3rd layer of glass for the sub box. Time to work on the Trans while it drys.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

I've been really busy working on pulling the transmission out of the Goat. 

Going with a built unit and ran into some problems with the correct TORX socket for the bellhousing. 

Pulled all the stock hard lines and ran new ones. 
Installed a new Derele Tranny cooler with a 400CFM fan










Bellhousing bolts were a pain in my A$$










New SFI Flexplate









I should finish up the Trans install tonight so ill he able to hit the stereo hard. 

I did do a little stereo work last Friday before I took My son to see Iron man 3

Installed some T-nuts on the amp rack board. 


















Went to my buddy's shop to gun some aluminum round stock to make the legs for my Amp rack. 









I'm using some custom washers a fellow GTO guy on LS1 GTO makes for our cars. 










I still haven't polished them out like I did before for under the hood. 









The plan is to curve my power and ground
And everything else 180 degrees and to go thru the amp rack from behind the center of the amp



























Started getting everything ready to attach the amp rack to the gas tank frame....









Getting closer. 

Kyle


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

This is starting to come together! That amp is a MONSTER! I always forget just how massive it is until I look at pics of it.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah it is. My measurements were
28.5" long. I have no doubt this think will do 2000+watts. I'm thinking it will pull 1600w for the subs alone.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok I've got an update on my build. I posting these from my phone on the Hot Rod Power Tour so bare with me here. 

Testing the Sub after cutting the holes with the jasper jig. 











All the T-nuts installed ( I hate them by the way)









All my custom washers and amp mounting posts all polished up









Test mounting amp rack to the trunk fuel tank brace. 


















Mounting Bolts for the rack all polished up


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I like your custom mounting hardware. Coming along nicely


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Amp rack mounted









Tested in the car

















Finishing up the main power wire feed and mounting to the Battery

































Getting the Amps ground all tech flexed and ready to go in 









Cleaning as I put the interior back in









Wiring holes measured out and cut getting ready to mount the amp


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Trimming the cable pants for the Zuki. 









Amp test mounted and cleaning up the wiring









Cleaning up the wiring. Zip ties and zip tie hold down blocks. . 

































Some CDL tiles inside the box to help with stiffness a little









The 2nd 10W7 mounted. 









I powers everything up and set the gains with a quickness for my drive up to DFW for the start of the HOT ROD Power tour that started in Saturday

Here's a wash and waxed leaving for power tour









At the Hot Rod Power Tour 2013 in Ft Worth

































I'll work in the trunk trim and hiding the subs with the false floor after I get back. 

Kyle


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

That battery has a big dent on it. 

Everything looks great. 

Shane


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Not a lot to update since I was gone for over a week on Power Tour and now this week my wife's having surgery.

One thing I am debating is swapping out the Eclipse 6620 for the Pioneer 80PRS.
Looks like a heck of a deal. Im still in the process of reading the 100+ PG thread about it.

I dont think I really need the 99PRS.

Still thinking. I may jump on one after reading a bit more.

Kyle


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The P99 is absolutely worth the upgrade from the P80.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

A $900 more "Worth it" ?? Found the 80PRS for $275 shipped brand new.

I love SQ, and thats why I went with the stuff I have, but lately Ive been loving streaming my music thru bluetooth from my phone. I dont see myself changing that anytime soon and thats something I dont see on the P99. I know it does so much more, but as of right now a 3 way setup is what ill be using and the 80 does that.

Kyle


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

IMO, yes. Even when using a 3-way setup. Part of it is the absolutely atrocious feel of the 80. It feels flimsy. That's a huge deal for me.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

great build so far. Cant wait to see it after the trim is done.

BTW Im also known as LS1Dave.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> IMO, yes. Even when using a 3-way setup. Part of it is the absolutely atrocious feel of the 80. It feels flimsy. That's a huge deal for me.



I may have to try. At $275 that's pretty cheap
And worth a try to me. If not I can always swap it out.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

vwdave said:


> great build so far. Cant wait to see it after the trim is done.
> 
> BTW Im also known as LS1Dave.




Thanks Dave. 

I need to order some LED's and some other little things. 

I've already got the mesh. I want it to be able to be hidden, but Pop when the covers off. 

Kyle


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Looking really sharp man.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Been really busy with work and just life in general. It's been screaming hot here in TX and it even hotter in my garage so I decided to A/C the garage. 









24,000 BTU unit. I can get it to 70
Degree's now. Much nicer to work on the GTO now VS 110 degree's before. 


I pulled my old Eclipse GPS head unit and installed a Pioneer 80PRS. Rewired my Focal Utopia's and took the component crossovers out. 

Wired up the 80 PRS and moved my Mechman Alternator voltage controller and Zuki Sub controller and mounted them under the deck. 









I've still got some small things to work on with this mount. 









I let the 80PRS run the Auto EQ and time alignment. The time alignment impressed me and the EQ did also on everything except the Sub. It had me on -12. I know most of us like a lot more bass then what is needed. Easy fix. 

I'm waiting on some new speakers to show up from Parts express for my F-250 and some carpet to finish the trunk on the GTO. I'll post up with more progress soon. 

Kyle


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

It's looking really good. That pioneer looks nicer any pioneer I've ever seen (I don't keep up with decks).


----------



## jimmybee1108 (Apr 26, 2011)

Are you at lackland! Recognize a BX in one of those pictures!


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

jimmybee1108 said:


> Are you at lackland! Recognize a BX in one of those pictures!


Yes I do. I drive my truck more then anything since I dont like for the GTO to sit outside all day while im at Lackland or Medina.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Since you've had some time with it, I'm curious... What do you think of the Class D 5 channel? I'm hoping that it's all you had hoped it would be. The install is coming along really nicely!!


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> Since you've had some time with it, I'm curious... What do you think of the Class D 5 channel? I'm hoping that it's all you had hoped it would be. The install is coming along really nicely!!



Rex it is all that I had hoped for. The class D filled the power gap I was missing. I know we all listen to music differently and I LOVE low end bass. The hybrid worked great, but just didn't have the power output I was looking for. I swapped to the Pioneer 80 PRS awhile back and haven't set the gains again yet. I will soon. Like most people life gets in the way. Worked 66 hrs this week and then my sons bday today. Just haven't had time to mess with the GTO. 

Put some new Eminence 6" mids in my F-250 to go with my Old school ID Full size horns. Loving it in the truck and still tweaking on it. 

I'll mess with the GTO some thing week since I have a huge GTO get together this weekend. 

Kyle.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Kyle,

Glad to hear that man!! I thought the Class D wouldn't leave you wanting more power.  Hope to get down your way and hear the car in person some time.

Zach


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Zach,

Been busy with life for quite some time now. I did have some time before the big GTO meet to add some cosmetic parts to the goat. 

Added polished IBM emblem to the rear





Added a new CF radiator shroud and more polished goodies under the hood






A couple pic's from Goatfest. 





A pic for some of those HP junkies


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Great job as usual and as we all know, it's the little touches that bring the most out. Maybe I missed it but it's stated that you've changed to a class D amp, can I inquire as to which exact model..


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

I switched in the beginning from the Zuki Eleetes 5 Channel to the amp pictured. It's the Zuki Class D 5 channel. 5w X5.


----------



## Fast GXP (Oct 14, 2012)

What a boring car.

lol


BTW, joking, I had a 2004 with a 416 motor and nitrous. Ran 10.16 in the 1/4th.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Fast GXP said:


> What a boring car.
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


It's all good man. This was the replacement for my single 88mm Turbo TA. This one is not supposed to get as far out of hand. I've already done LS3 heads and cam and planning on a Twin GT35R Turbo kit. I'll prob end up with a 9.5:1 416 myself since I don't want to go Iron block this time around. From there it snow balls again... LOL



Yesterday and today I was measuring and planning out the trim panel to cover the subs. 

I'm so debating going ported. I've already an aeroport ready to go and if I don't like it it's pretty easy to remake the top piece of the box. 
I'm right at 3cuft and was going to tune the port at 32hz. Still debating because I'm not sure how STUPID loud I need the GTO


----------



## mitchjr (Mar 8, 2010)

Subscribe


----------

